# 2.5ft Planted - Rescape



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I rescaped the 2.5ft today. Angels have moved out. And tank is now awaiting new additions


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Very nice, what do you plan on putting in there?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Not quite sure yet.

Maybe Rams, maybe harlequins, maybe tiger barbs lol still debating


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

as always, beautiful!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pssssst,wild bettas!

Rebeca,thats lovely work as always!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks 

Wild Bettas would require a 2 1/2hr drive lol, just to get there and then home again


----------



## Dulcie (Jul 10, 2011)

That is beautiful! I really want to try live plants. I need to do some research.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Ordered some fish for this tank

A Blue Ram pair and a Longfin Gold Ram pair


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

looking really good, come do my tanks for me


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

wow, that's a lot of plants...looks great


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I am picking up the Blue Rams today, the Golds are on backorder.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

So they are now in. Tank lights are off as they are a bit stressed from being bagged for longer than normal. 

I cant wait to see them once they are used their new digs


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

I imagine when they get out of the bag and swim about awhile they will think they died and went to fishy heaven, as always you have another beautiful tank there.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

very beautiful tank rebecca..im with Rob..yiou can come scape my tanks..is your tank 2.5 ft long.. nice job on the scape as usual

Rick


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks guys

Yep the tank is 2.5ft long


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

An updated pic









I am now running DIY CO2 on this tank

The occupants - Amun and Isis


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 16, 2012)

Love this tank, so beautiful! What kind of rock is that and is it all one piece?


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

Gosh Rebecca, you sure put most of us to shame, thats a stunning tank you have, I was wondering about that rock as well is it home made?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you 

The wall is foam and DIY


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Updated tank pic









The rams now


----------



## crozzy (Nov 13, 2011)

I am now running DIY CO2 on this tank? What do you mean by this please.
I think your tank is beautiful. Envious


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Do It Yourself Carbon dioxide injection (2 litre coke bottle with yeast/sugar mix. Airlined to an internal filter)

Thank you, it is coming along very nicely


----------



## sonardesigns1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Beautiful. What lighting setup do you have? And plant species? i need to convert to groing live plants.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you

I have 2x 2ft T5HO i put into the hood (ripped out standard lighting)

Plants include

Java moss
Peacock moss
Java fern
Anubias
Crypts
Swords


----------

